# flag for my diorama



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

Has anyone done a flag so it looks like its waving in the wind? starch? wire?


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

I've not tried it but I understand that Tin or lead foil panited white - then as a flag with either paint or decals, creates a good look.


There's a lot of dio tips on this site with a large thread for scale flags - great site!

http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=SquawkBox&file=index&req=viewtopic&topic_id=56950&page=1

Another method here: http://fr.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=303
Mike


----------



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks mike!


----------

